# The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza Tabs? (Please)



## RawrItsRaptor (Sep 27, 2009)

Does anybody have any tabs for any song by TTDTE? They are sick and so hard to tab out just because of the craziness that Josh brings down upon us. Maybe somebody like Nolly can tab something out (nudge, nudge)  (?)


----------



## dima qb (Sep 28, 2009)

i have a cliff burton surprise tab.


----------



## darbdavys (Sep 28, 2009)

GIVE!


----------



## jymellis (Sep 28, 2009)

RawrItsRaptor said:


> Does anybody have any tabs for any song by TTDTE? They are sick and so hard to tab out just because of the craziness that Josh brings down upon us. Maybe somebody like Nolly can tab something out (nudge, nudge)  (?)


 
i thought the guitarist name was layne?


----------



## RawrItsRaptor (Sep 28, 2009)

dima qb said:


> i have a cliff burton surprise tab.



Bro ? Please!? I need that tab.



jymellis said:


> i thought the guitarist name was layne?



Well, he was one of the two guitarists. The band (very) recently announced that Layne and Mike (bassist) will be leaving the band on a good note with no bad blood. Now Josh is the only guitarist left in the band. Also, I am pretty sure Josh does all the writing if I am not mistaken.


----------



## -Nolly- (Sep 28, 2009)

I've tried tabbing stuff from Danza II before, but the mix is just too muddy to hear what the guitars are doing on the low strings most of the time. 
I'm friendly with the guy taking over from Layne though, so maybe I can score tabs off him sometime.


----------



## RawrItsRaptor (Sep 28, 2009)

-Nolly- said:


> I've tried tabbing stuff from Danza II before, but the mix is just too muddy to hear what the guitars are doing on the low strings most of the time.
> I'm friendly with the guy taking over from Layne though, so maybe I can score tabs off him sometime.


Yeah, the production on that album was not great  Are you aloud to tell us who will be taking over? Also, tabs from him idea + "lend" to 777 hbang =  


 Haha.


----------



## -Nolly- (Sep 28, 2009)

RawrItsRaptor said:


> Yeah, the production on that album was not great  Are you aloud to tell us who will be taking over? Also, tabs from him idea + "lend" to 777 hbang =
> 
> 
> Haha.



Yeah it's a shame, because the riffs are ridiculous, and the drums are wickedly groovy, but you just can't hear it.
I don't know if I can say who it is, so I'll keep my mouth shut. He's a killer player, and a super nice guy though, and his work on the new material is awesome.


----------



## RawrItsRaptor (Sep 28, 2009)

-Nolly- said:


> Yeah it's a shame, because the riffs are ridiculous, and the drums are wickedly groovy, but you just can't hear it.
> I don't know if I can say who it is, so I'll keep my mouth shut. He's a killer player, and a super nice guy though, and his work on the new material is awesome.



Oh, gosh now I'm nervous! haha, I can't wait. Hopefully that new track, "Yippie-Kyae (spelling?) Mother Fucker!" Will be up soon. I need me some Danza.

On a side note, the next music video from them should be:

Old ladies in Tony Danza T-Shirts arriving at one of there shows and moshing :lmao:


----------



## The Beard (Sep 28, 2009)

Where's that Cliff Burton Suprise tab we were talkin' bout earlier? 

Oh and I can't wait for the new material either! Gonna be INSANE


----------



## RawrItsRaptor (Sep 28, 2009)

stc423 said:


> Where's that Cliff Burton Suprise tab we were talkin' bout earlier?
> 
> Oh and I can't wait for the new material either! Gonna be INSANE



Yeah, somebody PM that guy! I am too lazy haha.


----------



## The Beard (Oct 1, 2009)

RawrItsRaptor said:


> Yeah, somebody PM that guy! I am too lazy haha.


 Alright I PM'd him, nothin' back yet! I'll be sure to let you know if I get it!


----------



## dima qb (Oct 2, 2009)

sorry, 
truble with internet =( 


in tab can be some mistake =)


ps i think we can try ask this man about Carroll 14 Wossman 7 tab


----------



## darbdavys (Oct 2, 2009)

he won't answer pm's because he's never online. But I'll ask him


----------



## darbdavys (Oct 5, 2009)

Layne said he hasn't got any tabs of Danza


----------



## dima qb (Oct 6, 2009)

darbdavys said:


> Layne said he hasn't got any tabs of Danza


damn ='(


----------



## The Beard (Feb 20, 2011)

I'd love a Carroll 14 Wosman 7 tab!


----------



## staplercut (Jul 23, 2011)

Ok guys. So i was looking for a carroll 14 wassman 7 tab, and found this thread.
The funny part is hat cliff burton tab was made by me, and yeah, guitars are not exactly like they play it. But hey, the song is pretty fast and the mix is not very clear. 

So here's a half of carroll 14 wassman 7. The thing is i'm too lazy to finish it (started over a year ago), now I'm back to it, and tried to google the tab first, but found nothing. 

The tabbing process is pretty hard for me, cosists of slowing down the track and frame-by-frame staring at this video

Well, hope you enjoy, and i will finish it soon. =)


----------



## The Beard (Jul 29, 2011)

I LOVE YOU.
Once you finish that tab be sure to post it! I'm looking forward to learning this


----------

